# Wcx



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Anyone know of a WCX test somewhere close to Missouri that is coming up in the near future?


----------



## Cellia (Apr 15, 2005)

I am sorry, no idea.

-----------

For those of you who don't know what WCX means:

*The Working Certificate (WC)*
*Working Certificate Excellent (WCX)* 

These titles are awarded to dogs through the Golden Retriever Club of America.
These tests are designed to show the dog's natural abilities as a retriever.
Cellia


----------

